# Strategies & Tactics to Prevent Warfare



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

It's pretty simple. 

To the thread starter:
By posting your finished or unfinished work in this forum, you are asking for anyone and everyone's brutal honest opinion of the work. Don't post it here if you don't want the feedback.

To the members who offer the feedback:
You agree to be as honest as you want, and while this isn't the Disneyland forum, be tactful and polite. You don't have to be Mary Poppins just use common decency. 

To everyone else:
You are welcome to post your comments about the piece of work without offering constructive criticism - attaboys are as welcome as critique. 

Let this forum be another positive addition to our growing community.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 28, 2015)

@Kevin, Playing my role as one that stirs the pot, I was going to pick on your grammar. Only Texan I know that writes with a Cajun accent.

But, the forum listing seems to be a bit flaky. There sometimes others not. The thread showed up, however, under New Posts


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> @Kevin, Playing my role as one that stirs the pot, I was going to pick on your grammar. Only Texan I know that writes with a Cajun accent.
> 
> But, the forum listing seems to be a bit flaky. There sometimes others not. The thread showed up, however, under New Posts
> 
> View attachment 86654



I was still flipping switches Alan.


----------



## SENC (Aug 28, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> View attachment 86686
> View attachment 86685
> View attachment 86683
> View attachment 86684



Damn Hippy- I bet you like Jane Fonda also.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been waiting for the right time to post this ...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dude! This new forum rocks! I already love it and have a feeling there's gonna be so much amazing stuff to learn in here. 

Also I got a bunch of stuff I'm starting to wrap up and can't wait to get a finish on and get crtiqued! 

Waaayyy cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2015)

So, not to be _THAT_ guy... but how about the same for flat workers too? Seems the few times I've posted a flat piece, it has been almost exclusively to improve my work, as I am much more unfamiliar with that side of things. Not to say I have turning mastered or anything of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2015)

JR is right. maybe this one forum should cover all woodworking or make separate ones in each suB forum? Seems easier to have one area to me but who knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So, not to be _THAT_ guy... but how about the same for flat workers too? Seems the few times I've posted a flat piece, it has been almost exclusively to improve my work, as I am much more unfamiliar with that side of things. Not to say I have turning mastered or anything of course.



Jonathan, you took the words right out of my mouth. I don't think we need a separate forum for Flatwork, but it would be nice to be included. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

They never include us flat workers- It would interfere in their turning whole logs into a pile of



 
@Tclem - backyard after a weekend of makin hairstixs!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Tclem (Aug 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> They never include us flat workers- It would interfere in their turning whole logs into a pile of
> 
> View attachment 86735
> @Tclem - backyard after a weekend of makin hairstixs!!


Very close to the truth. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 29, 2015)

Right..

"FLAT WORKERS ARE PEOPLE TOO. 
FLAT WORKERS MATTER. 
FLAT WORKERS POWER.
FLAT WORKERS DESERVE RECOGNITION.
ectera...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Right..
> 
> "FLAT WORKERS ARE PEOPLE TOO.
> FLAT WORKERS MATTER.
> ...


#flatworkerlivesmatter

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn Hippy- I bet you like Jane Fonda also.........



Why did you have to pick her? Henry's mom, Jane's grandma, was a Jaynes.  

@Matthew Jaynes Did you now that? Sorry man I just outed us and our communist-sympathizing ties.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

(USS Enterprise klaxon sounds for 10 seconds)
NOW HEAR THIS!!! NOW HEAR THIS!!!
NOTICE TO ALL FLAT WORKERS!!!
A FLAT WORKER CRITIQUE FORUM WILL BE INSTITUTED ONCE THE TEST-BED FORUM HAS COMPLETED THE TESTING PHASE
ALL FLAT WORKER PERSONNEL WILL NOW REPORT TO THE TRANSPORTER ROOM FOR A SPECIAL ASSIGNMENT
YOUR ATTENDANCE IS CATEGORY RED ONE - MANDATORY COMPLIANCE AND YOUR SPACE SUITS WILL NOT BE REQUIRED
RIPJACK - PLEASE READY THE TRANSPORTER ROOM FOR MASS CARBON-BASED ZIP FILE BEAMING DOWN TO THE PLANET ONEWAY LATHERIZE
(hey Rip did you ever notice planets are round? God is a turner not a flat worker)
THAT IS ALL. CARRY ON.​

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Why did you have to pick her? Henry's mom, Jane's grandma, was a Jaynes.
> 
> @Matthew Jaynes Did you now that? Sorry man I just outed us and our communist-sympathizing ties.



She just sorta flowed into the thread.............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> (USS Enterprise klaxon sounds for 10 seconds)
> NOW HEAR THIS!!! NOW HEAR THIS!!!
> NOTICE TO ALL FLAT WORKERS!!!
> A FLAT WORKER CRITIQUE FORUM WILL BE INSTITUTED ONCE THE TEST-BED FORUM HAS COMPLETED THE TESTING PHASE
> ...



Is Tony the one wearing the red shirt in that forum?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 29, 2015)

Jane's grandma might have been a Jaynes, but Jane doesn't carry the Jaynes name so she never held herself to a high standard of integrity, and I heard from a very reliable source (the thoughts in my head ) she smelled of elderberries.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> Jane's grandma might have been a Jaynes, but Jane doesn't carry the Jaynes name so she never held herself to a high standard of integrity, and I heard from a very reliable source (the thoughts in my head ) she smelled of elderberries.



She changed her birth name (one of them lol) from Jayne to Jane at some point so I guess she don't think too much of the Jaynes in her blood but that's ok we don't claim her neither.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> .... and I heard from a very reliable source (the thoughts in my head ) she smelled of elderberries.



And a MP fan to boot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Aug 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> #flatworkerlivesmatter




You need to apologize immediately for that comment!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow must be some panty waist to scared too post !! Let me did around this weekend andi will post some thing. Only thing is I am making jerky this weekend too!! Would jerky be considered flat work?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow must be some panty waist to scared too post !! Let me did around this weekend andi will post some thing. Only thing is I am making jerky this weekend too!! Would jerky be considered flat work?


Rodney - you tipping while your smokin? Wrong thread maybe ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow not sure must be low oxygen levels.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 28, 2016)

Seriously, pardner, how'd you resurrect this thread and what the heck did you mean? I think you better lay off of snorting that ghost pepper @Bigdrowdy1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

I love random acts of postings....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2016)

SENC said:


> Seriously, pardner, how'd you resurrect this thread and what the heck did you mean? I think you better lay off of snorting that ghost pepper @Bigdrowdy1.




I think you may be onto something @SENC I was mixing a new batch of jerky seasoning for tomorrow jerky cooking. I using a new pepper called tail of the Scorpion. Pics to come this weekend. I will say this stuff may be more than HOT.

On a side note was testing a new Bourbon . Hedonism made by Compass Whisky. Really good stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow must be some panty waist to scared too post !! Let me did around this weekend andi will post some thing. Only thing is I am making jerky this weekend too!! Would jerky be considered flat work?



Maelstrom over an orange silent trap. Flotilla of bicycles seemed seen screens door someone said Elvis is behind it coagulating jerky semi-annually through pangaea.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Maelstrom over an orange silent trap. Flotilla of bicycles seemed seen screens door someone said Elvis is behind it coagulating jerky semi-annually through pangaea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David813 (Jul 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> They never include us flat workers- It would interfere in their turning whole logs into a pile of
> 
> View attachment 86735
> @Tclem - backyard after a weekend of makin hairstixs!!


If you think that's bad you should see what it looks like after he turns a bowl


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 107933



They don't have a name for it yet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> They don't have a name for it yet....


Oh there's a name for it, but not one I can use without giving Kevin the reason he so desperately desires to bannister me to the realm of lurking but no touching... or even worse www.woodbuuuuddies..org


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh there's a name for it, but not one I can use without giving Kevin the reason he so desperately desires to bannister me to the realm of lurking but no touching... or even worse www.woodbuuuuddies..org



He'd bannister you? Isn't that taking a step up?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

If not for flicking spell check I midget be able to express myself products. Bequeath me, Nottingham from Kevin is a sheep up.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (May 5, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow must be some panty waist to scared too post !! Let me did around this weekend andi will post some thing. Only thing is I am making jerky this weekend too!! Would jerky be considered flat work?


Don't see why not, Flat that is. May want to try a dab of Fix- Flat, if your really wanting to get things Rolling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## T. Ben (May 6, 2019)

This is one funny read

Reactions: Like 1


----------

